# Famous Bloodlines?



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone here got a regular horse with not-so regular bloodlines? When I got my horse Border, I wasn't too interested in his breeding. He was retred from racing for the best part of a year & I was just focusing on re-training him & getting to know the guy. After about 5 months of having him I started reading a book about Secreteriat. Great book, enjoyed it, blah-de-blah. A few days later, I was a bit bored so I whipped out Borders passport & googled his sire Green Desert. I was pretty shocked to head that a covering him was worth about $25'000 :shock: And I paid pennies for Border! Even more intregued, I went into Weatherbys & looked up his family tree. I recognised names such as Man O' War, Never Bend & Somethingroyal. They were in the book about Secreteriat! Turns out Somethingroyal is his great grandmother :-o It was really eye opening to see my baby has quite a famous family around him! Nobody here really knows much about American racehorses, but since theres a lot of you guys on here someone is bound to know who these guys are :lol:

So this got me wondering, any of you guys got a horse with a famous family tree?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Arizona's great-grandfather is Peppy San. I don't know about Dixie's bloodlines.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my mares is by Hollywood Dun It. Does get much more famous then that for reining. My other mare is my Zan Freckles Hickory by Docs Hickory out of a daughter of Colonel Freckles. One of my other mares is a grand daughter of Poco Bueno out of a GD of King. She is the dam of the ZFH mare.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse has Man O'War on his dam's side, and goes back to Magic Red on his sire's side. Magic Red being the dam sire of Red Rum


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

A lot Thoroughbreds have a famous relitive, like Secreteriat or Man O' War. It is really interesting finding out your horse has famous blood lines.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

A quarter horse I ride, Firefly, apparently has blood lines so awesome people want to buy her just by looking at her papers. Her registered name is "Watch Wimpie Fly" and she is closely related to Driftwood. How closely is unknown; closely enough to make the QH nuts drool!


However, she is a pretty average horse. Cute mare with good conformation and all that, but no super star.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 2 grandsons of Poco Dell by Poco Bueno, a gd of Poco Pine, a gd of Peppy San Badger, Docs Lynx & Doc Tari. Also within 3 generations we have mares that go to Continental King, Poco Tivio, Two Eyed Jack & Joe Hancock to name a few. 

My grandfather has always been very particular about bloodlines and how far back those lines are so I am fortunate to be continuing that stock. Over the years he's owned sons of Poco Dell, Poco Pine, & Joe Hancock and many of his early broodmares in the 60s & 70s came from the King Ranch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Another interesting note is if you dig back deep enough I bet you'll find the godolphin arabian that imo is way cool. My filly grand sire is Nitro Dual Doc and his sire is Peptoboonsmal and her grand dams sire is Rooster. All three are aamazing horses but that leaves little miss Bourbon confused lol some days she cuts my calves and others she's spinning or sliding stops.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

My filly, has Doc Bar, Top Moon, Bob's Folly on her papers. Skipa Star is one off. She's bred well and people normally comment on the Doc Bar, but I like the running blood better.

My paint mare actually goes back to Man O War, not to far back. Go Man Go is a couple off her papers, and Sunny Dee Bar is one off I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My Gelding has Two Eyed Jack, I think it's his great grandfather. I'm not sure about the other horses as I haven't really looked them up.

I don't know anything about my mares breeding as I don't have her papers.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

In her 5 generation pedigree, Cheyenne, the filly characaturized in my avatar, goes to Appy Hall of Famers Goer, Wapiti, Joker B, and Prince Plaudit, and on her 1/8th TB line goes to Native Dancer and Bold Ruler...


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mocha, my paint, goes back to Zips Chocolate Chip (great grandpa), Zippos Pine Bar (great-great grandpa), & even Man O' War. Thats on her sire's side. I don't know about her dam's side because I don't have her papers lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

This is our 6 yr. old OTTB, who turns out to have one of the most impressive pedigrees in racing....unfortunately he turned out to be too slow....but his bloodline is a story in itself.



















He is a product of what is called linebreeding. His ancestors were interbred numerous times to the Secretariat bloodline. In his bloodlines are Secretariat HIMSELF on his mom's side, Secretariat's half brother sir Gaylord, both of Secretariat's parents - Bold Ruler and Somethingroyal on three different branches of his family tree. 

he is also descended from Italian superhorse Ribot on his sire's side. He is also on his sire's side descended from Northern Dancer and Native Dancer.... His grandfather is the famous Danzig..... famous in racing circles that is. 

Besides the obvious notables: Secretariat, Bold ruler (3 times), somethingroyal (3 times), Native Dancer, Northern Dancer, Danzig(who is his grandsire)....going farther back, he is descended in multiple branches of his family tree from Man o War. 

Other notables in my baby's bloodline are: Nasrullah, Count Fleet (triple crown winner), Ambiorix (french super horse), St Simon.


Someone put alot of effort, thought and money into his bloodlines....trying to build another triple crown winner (he's got two in his bloodlines), another superhorse.....but he failed them. And we thank God he did. Else he would have never ended up in our family....and we love him more than life itself. He's a fantastic horse, words cannot describe what he means to us.....

We love you, Beauseant!


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

My mare is double bred (top and bottom) Two Eyed Jack on her papers, double bred Jackie Bee on top, with Skipper W off two on bottom. (Buckskin)

My filly is great gd of Poco Bueno, Hollywood Bill, and Leo on her top side. With Doc Bar, Colonel Freckles, and Me Quick Too on bottom side. (Grulla)

My paint gelding... is out of a Peppy San Badger mare and maybe (but we don't really know for sure) Mighty Awesome-paint stallion.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I have 2 grandsons of Poco Dell by Poco Bueno, a gd of Poco Pine, a gd of Peppy San Badger, Docs Lynx & Doc Tari. Also within 3 generations we have mares that go to Continental King, Poco Tivio, Two Eyed Jack & Joe Hancock to name a few.
> 
> My grandfather has always been very particular about bloodlines and how far back those lines are so I am fortunate to be continuing that stock. Over the years he's owned sons of Poco Dell, Poco Pine, & Joe Hancock and many of his early broodmares in the 60s & 70s came from the King Ranch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish you lived closer to TX and had a foundation boyfriend for my foundation mare!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

My 2yr old Arabian's maternal grandsire was Tammen and sired by Imperial Mistaar. He and his brother are famous in their own way being twins. Just Google Imperial Mistaar twins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too heartprints, her lines are definitely my style! Not to mention I looooove buckskins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

My NSH Lou (Two Karat Diamond National Show) has some pretty famous horses in his lines  His grandsire Farazdac is somewhat famous in the arab world for producing excellent broodmares. He's also related to Padron, and Patron. He also has Skowronek, one of the original Crabbet stallions.

He's got some great horses on his saddlebred side, like Fizz Bomb and Private Contract. He also has two amazing mares, Flirtation Walk and Spelling Bee, who were both named Broodmare of the Year (Spelling Bee is Flirt's mom, and Flirt also gave birth to another filly that took home Broodmare of the Year.) If you go back far enough he's related to Justin Morgan. 

He's actually quite well breed on both sides.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Padrons Psyche was the grandfather (one his sire's side) of Dakota, the arab/saddlebred gelding I had for a while. His dam was also apparently a high point earner for halter and Western pleasure named Vanna Oran (saddlebred mare). There's something wrong with my search engines because I can't follow any of the links when I google (or use bing.com or any other search engine), but if you google her, you'll come up with some hits for high point earners.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

HorseyyGal said:


> Anyone here got a regular horse with not-so regular bloodlines? When I got my horse Border, I wasn't too interested in his breeding. He was retred from racing for the best part of a year & I was just focusing on re-training him & getting to know the guy. After about 5 months of having him I started reading a book about Secreteriat. Great book, enjoyed it, blah-de-blah. A few days later, I was a bit bored so I whipped out Borders passport & googled his sire Green Desert. I was pretty shocked to head that a covering him was worth about $25'000 :shock: And I paid pennies for Border! Even more intregued, I went into Weatherbys & looked up his family tree. I recognised names such as Man O' War, Never Bend & Somethingroyal. They were in the book about Secreteriat! Turns out Somethingroyal is his great grandmother :-o It was really eye opening to see my baby has quite a famous family around him! Nobody here really knows much about American racehorses, but since theres a lot of you guys on here someone is bound to know who these guys are :lol:
> 
> So this got me wondering, any of you guys got a horse with a famous family tree?


Those are AMAZING horses, so you should be VERY proud!! So happy for you!! Most anyone who knows anything about horses has heard of your bloodline(s). CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Beauseant Nasrullah & Northern Dancer are in his tree too now that I look at it again. Our horses must be (very) far out cousins :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend's horse has War Admiral and Man o' War, her other horse has Secretariat and Somethingroyal, and my mare has Princequillo, which I found very cool


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Princequillo, thats another one in Borders tree! We just have a clan of horsies going on here


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, my friend's gelding and two mares at my barn are related, they have the same sire... It's actually scary how closely related some horses actually are!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Lovestory10, I got a mare once from a random person and as I looked into her learned that she was the sister of the mare I learned to ride on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Our gelding has Bar bloodlines. We got him dirt cheap at an auction though because when he was a baby, he got his foot caught in barb wire and really screwed it up bad. So they said they couldn't use him. I'm not really sure of who is sire is, my mom has his papers somewhere. I might just do some research now.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Nikki's daddy is Snuck In, who was a decent enough 3 year old to compete against the likes of Fusaichi Pegasus and Red Bullet in the Preakness Stakes. His daddy also gives him a link back to Buckpasser, and Northern Dancer. His mum, a nobody by the name of Advantage Plus (who names these horses??) gives him links to Mr Prospector, Roberto, and in the distant pages of pedigree horses like Man o War.

The one horse that I truly grin over in Nikki's pedigree is Reviewer. The daddy of Ruffian who also gives link to Bold Ruler, had a relatively short stud career.. to own a horse that stems from this horse is just one more special gem to add to the horse that I must honestly say is the best horse I've ever known.


----------



## Lwarman (Nov 18, 2018)

My husband (we werenâ€™t even dating at the time, let alone married yet) paid $20 for a little grey Arab he knew nothing about (and apparently neither did the lady who owned him at the time!!) got all his papers and a transfer paper on him. Had me come out and take a look at him. Bravo is a double bred Raffles and quad bred Indraff offspring down to the Al-Marah line. Sire was AM Power Raid +++/

My friend gave me her Egyptian Gelding Amani ( said it was not the breed for her... and she got him from a friend for about $50) Started looking through his papers, he is a blue line Egyptian, Double Bask offspring. Sire is Shael Dream desert, Dam is RGA Kouress. 

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------

